# Sound of the LTE's under way



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a short vid to give you all an idea of what the LTE sounds like while rideing.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Heres another*


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That is Freakin AWESOME:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the same bike and litterally watched it 6 times in a row....on-cor....sounds awsome, you can really pick up the V-twin.....not just loud


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

look like eye fone video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: :bigeyes: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL ......I could listen to the sound all day, try'n to work out how to use the sound for a ring tone on my Iphone.......any ideas? Yes 1st vid is from Iphone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can make a sound file, export it to your desk top from itunes, change the mp4a to mp4r then import it back ti itunes and then to phone... 

or something like that.... steve can probably tell you, if not I'll get my buddy to write it down he's done it I just cant rememebr exactly what all he said. but thats pretty close.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Polaris any help would be gr8......might have to get my son onto it as I'm not that savy with that stuff lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man i wish they made them for the 750. that sounds awesome.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think someone said in the kawie picture tread that they spoke to LTE and they were in the process of makeing the exhaust for the irs brute.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

when combiined with the sweet looks, i think i prefer that over a full muzzy! crap are they expensive though! i want !!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That sounds awesome! Wish that setup was cheaper though.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guy's.....worth every $ imo. LOL.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on guys we can make a new mod just take to stock pipes or hmfs and fab them up i might try that this summer with the stock pipes i just need another stocker.Is the lte one head pipe to each pipe?:thinking:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep one head pipe to each can. Where the LTE head pipes differ is they start out small than run a gradual taper right up to 2.25" which carries right through the muffler to the outlet. Regular exhaust bungs are not big enough to block the turndown end caps for washing ect!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: NICE!!


----------

